# Blackpool.. Whats it like?



## lil'un (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello!

Im looking at Uni's atm and i intersted in the wildlife Photography course at Blackpool Uni and am woundering what it's like? Has it got a good night life, i dont just mean clubs but more in genral

even better if you have been to the uni itself!

cheers Lil'un

p.s sorry about my spelling!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 23, 2006)

lil'un said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Im looking at Uni's atm and i intersted in the wildlife Photography course at Blackpool Uni and am woundering what it's like? Has it got a good night life, i dont just mean clubs but more in genral
> 
> ...


Hello Welcome to Urban. I am not the best person to ask as to be fair live hundreds of miles away in Bath-however, my boyfriend lives in Fleetwood near Blackpool so travel there frequently. It depends on what you want to study of course as to where you want to live and Wildlife Photography sounds fab! 
Have to admit though, I really dislike Blackpool as does my boyfriend but we are both pale nerdy types who hate clubbing 
I'm sure if you live there you will find nice places (like the Purple Rooms pub ) but it does seem to be full of stag and hen night wankers throwing up no matter what time you go. 
But have never lived there so sure you will find some nice places, there's lots of gay areas which are probably less hasslefree and will meet some cool people-always nice to have a beach nearly too and is a lovely beach


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Hello Welcome to Urban. I am not the best person to ask as to be fair live hundreds of miles away in Bath-however, my boyfriend lives in Fleetwood near Blackpool so travel there frequently. It depends on what you want to study of course as to where you want to live and Wildlife Photography sounds fab!
> Have to admit though, I really dislike Blackpool as does my boyfriend but we are both pale nerdy types who hate clubbing
> I'm sure if you live there you will find nice places (like the Purple Rooms pub ) but it does seem to be full of stag and hen night wankers throwing up no matter what time you go.
> But have never lived there so sure you will find some nice places, there's lots of gay areas which are probably less hasslefree and will meet some cool people-always nice to have a beach nearly too and is a lovely beach



_Blue_ Rooms  

What I would say is that beware of expecting 'a university' - It is a tertiary college (BLackpool and Fylde College), with some level 4 courses, very definately not 'The university of Blackpool' - I think all the degrees are validated by either UCLAN or Lancaster. 

If that's not an issue then have a look round Whitegate Drive area for houses, that's far enough out of town to be away from the hideous aspects of Blackpool (you'll understand if you go, that you just stay away from certain bits) but is a little bit livelier than some bits. 

I think if you are majorly worried about nightlife, you need to think again as its truly crap - it is not as I say, in anyway a 'uni' town. There is Jenks, (a shit indie club for the college kids) - The Syndicate, a massive superclub place, which looks orribly soulless, the aforementioned Blue Rooms, nice pub near centre and a couple of other places like Beat that have a decent night every now and again. There is a bit of a punk scene going on, but nothing too exciting and lest I forget, 'the tache' - which surely a metal club from 1987 kept alive for posterity - it's so bad, it's really nearly good.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 23, 2006)

Is there rugby league at the minute?


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 23, 2006)

Having said what I said below, I am not suggested the course won't be great, merely don't expect a cultural oasis! 

Expect some really rough bits, miles of sleepy suburbia and lots and lots of brewers fayre style pubs. 

Now, you could of course live in fleetwood, that's a different story*!

*it's not really, but I like it much more than Blackpool, but I would never advise someone to come to uni here! 

mauvais knows the Fylde (the overall area encompassing Lytham to Fleetwood) too, so he might give you a few tips.


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 23, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Is there rugby league at the minute?



Yes, but I can't remember where they are playing now. They might be at the Woodlands, because we've kicked them out of Bloomfield Road. Can't imagine they'll be arround for that much longer.


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.blackpoolpanthersrlfc.com/

Yes, they are moving to Woodlands (where Fylde RUFC play) - a revealing and all too typical scoreline is on the 'last match' section of the homepage.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 23, 2006)

Hahaha! Jenks! I forgot about that.

Yeah, it's shit - the schizophrenic coast. You've got Blackpool, which is as described - rough, gaudy, not much left but stag/hen parties I guess - and then the rest of the Fylde is the polar opposite; expensive & fairly posh.

Take for instance Lytham St. Annes - house prices are crazy, can go up to £2m+ (they're not all like that else I wouldn't have grown up there ) - nowt much but golf clubs, retirement homes, charity shops and cafes.

Still, there's _something _about it - I'm heavily into photography and I would have say there's plenty of opportunities. It's not photogenic as in quaint and lovely, but there's a lot to take pictures of. The North West is good for travelling about - quick connections to Manchester & The Lakes.

I wouldn't recommend it to you, as probability suggests you'll be disappointed. Me, I kinda miss it, but there's no employment there for me so it's somewhat academic.


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 23, 2006)

On top of what mauvais says, I'd suggest if the course is for you, then why not live in Preston, where there is a big student population and if you don't have to be in uni that often it would be a lot easier in terms of work and people your own age, (i am presuming you aren\t a mature student, perhaps wrongly)

You can get from Preston to Blackpool in about 20 minutes on the train.


----------



## apie2004 (Nov 23, 2006)

Like the vegas of the north apparently


----------



## schnickschnack (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember my photographer tutor at college saying that Blackpool has a very good reputation for photography and because of that is quite hard to get in to (don't know about wildlife photography though, I think she was talking about the Photography BA in general - is this wildlife one a new one?).


----------



## janeb (Nov 23, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Hahaha! Jenks! I forgot about that.
> 
> .



Forgot it? Think I've surpressed it  

I love Blackpool, my home town and all, but would tend to agree that it's not a student friendly kind of place - in many ways it's too transient and especially around the town centre - I had a few years in the late 80's in bedsits around Central Drive and behind the Stanley (Blue Room) and I wouldn't recommend to anyone to be honest.

Preston is much more student focused, accommodation is plentiful and renting is still cheap and as said it's 20 mins on the train - although if you then have to get out to the college campus at Bispham that would add some travelling time on.

Good luck


----------



## moose (Nov 23, 2006)

Blackpool is bloody great.... as long as you can leave at the end of the weekend.


----------



## obanite (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been out in Blackpool a few times, it can be an interesting place, lots of lockins and very er.. eclectic  but yeah, I don't think I'd want to go to uni there personally...

e2a in fact if i remember, i spent nye 1999 there, lol


----------



## lil'un (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow Thanks for all your advise! coming from near Brighton and will prob only get to see the place once before actually apply so all your advise has been very helpfull and has confermed my suspitions! I guess ill have to take a good look around the college itself and think again about it all! 

Thanks again! 

lil'un


----------



## aqua (Nov 24, 2006)

I had a mate off these boards that lived in blackpool and we went out "clubbing" just the once I think. The other times we opted to just stay in and cain it  it was better

There are some seriously shit areas  and some seriously fun bits 

but I would't want to live there

(neither did they actually and they moved back south again )


----------



## citygirl (Nov 24, 2006)

i love blackpool too 

(haven't we done this thread before??? )

and living cheaply/freely in blackpool is easier than it first appears


----------

